# Sabiki Rod



## jai bo (Jul 3, 2009)

I've looked through a few past threads and haven't seen anyone making their own Sabiki Rods...If ya'll have seen them in the stores they run $50-$75 easy..... I modified my original idea...The 1st time I saw the Sabiki rod in the stores I bout had a fit how they could cost so much!!!   Well folks, I have a total of $10.00 (actually $9 and some change for the pvc items).  I received the spinning reel and rear end of an old broken fly rod from my good buddy.   It will hold my biggest Sabiki (length and hook size).  The black foam is off an old car wash brush I had in the trash to go to the dump...  I cut the foam off the fly reel and cut the rod down to where the foam ended then heavy duty glued it in the pvc.  I tried reeling it in and it does get hung up a bit when reeling on level ground but when I got elevated and reeled it in quick it went in with no problems...The rod itself is 6'-4" and made from thick wall 1/2 inch pvc.  I made the cup end so the weight could sit inside and not beat and bang around...Tell me your thoughts!!!   Since I made it, the 1st sea trial wasn't as good as I planned....The cup sometimes catches the hooks and makes it time consuming for drawing the rig back into the PVC.  I'm going to find a funnel and cut off the cup so the funnel will ease the rig inside the rod...


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 3, 2009)

WTG. I like the concept.


----------



## tonyhayes201 (Jul 4, 2009)

eatmetackle on ebay has great sabiki rods cheap


----------



## speechless33759 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just wondering, but why a sabiki rod? Wouldn't a regular spinning setup work fine with a sabiki rig?


----------



## jai bo (Jul 5, 2009)

speechless33759 said:


> Just wondering, but why a sabiki rod? Wouldn't a regular spinning setup work fine with a sabiki rig?


A sabiki rod reels the whole sabiki into the rod so them pesky little hooks don't catch on everything.


----------



## germag (Jul 5, 2009)

tonyhayes201 said:


> eatmetackle on ebay has great sabiki rods cheap



Yep. $43 with free shipping. I'd think that would be the way to go rather that trying to reinvent the wheel.

BTW...I think you'll find that a small low profile baitcaster will work worlds better than a spinning reel for that. It will drastically reduce the angle where the line goes into the rod.


----------



## jai bo (Jul 5, 2009)

germag said:


> Yep. $43 with free shipping. I'd think that would be the way to go rather that trying to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> BTW...I think you'll find that a small low profile baitcaster will work worlds better than a spinning reel for that. It will drastically reduce the angle where the line goes into the rod.



I though bout a bait caster, but lots of folks can't throw 1 especially my kids....I thought bout an old Zebco 33 but a buddy of mine had this reel free so I used what I was given.  43 w/ free shipping is great but a $5 piece of PVC is a lot better...


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 6, 2009)

Remember guys, this is one of those cases where you don't need a "stiff pole". We buy the 8 footers so we can have somewhat of a limber rod end. if it's too stiff, we found out you will pull the hooks out of the mouth of some scale baits like pilchards and sardines. You will catch bait, but you will also lose 50 percent or more with a stiff pole/rod. If you use something stiff that will not bend, I would use mono line and not braid... you need a little stretch somewhere if you want full stringers of scale baits... Cigar minnows are usually not an issue....

Just wanted you guys to know about that.... We've been down this road a few years back.....


----------

